# Forest fire near San Roque - A7 closed



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just saw this on Canal Sur news. The A7 was closed and a hundred homes have been evacuated.

Desalojadas un centenar de personas por un incendio en Torreguadiaro


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just saw this on Canal Sur news. The A7 was closed and a hundred homes have been evacuated.
> 
> Desalojadas un centenar de personas por un incendio en Torreguadiaro


Yes - could see that from our terrace. Seems that there were four different centres at the same time...


----------

